# Medicare Supplemental Policies



## slclem (Jan 13, 2016)

I am turning 68 this month. Still full time employed with health insurance. Wife turns 65 on October. I plan to retire in January 2017.  We are considering not obtaining Medicare supplemental policies, just Medicare A&B, and maybe D.  I would appreciate comments.  Thanks!


----------



## Lon (Jan 13, 2016)

slclem said:


> I am turning 68 this month. Still full time employed with health insurance. Wife turns 65 on October. I plan to retire in January 2017.  We are considering not obtaining Medicare supplemental policies, just Medicare A&B, and maybe D.  I would appreciate comments.  Thanks!



Good Luck--------don't get sick


----------



## Falcon (Jan 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Steven.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2016)

If you don't get a supplement or a very good advantage plan and you get sick, you can end up holding the bag for a whole buncha $$$.  It's not a gamble I'd take, especially not at my age.  Back when I was in my 20s, maybe -- but surely not now.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 13, 2016)

Without the supplement, you would be responsible for a deductible of $1,288 for an inpatient hospital stay.. plus 20% of all your outpatient expenses.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2016)

We had Kaiser insurance coverage for decades, retired and was paying ourselves, out of pocket.  My husband recently enrolled in Medicare and he took the Kaiser Medicare Advantage Plan for zero cost.  He rarely sees doctors and doesn't have any medical conditions and isn't on any prescription drugs, so unless he really gets sick or hurt in an accident, we don't really know how things will pan out regarding various bills.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 13, 2016)

Medical costs, even with Medicare, can vary widely....depending upon the illness and required treatment.  Perhaps the best overall "rule of thumb" is to figure on Medicare paying about 80% of most charges.  That remaining 20% can quickly balloon into thousands of dollars if a person has a serious problem.  Like any other "insurance" a person has to evaluate their risk tolerance, and financial ability to pay a hefty sum if they cut corners on insurance.  One can spend hours on the Medicare web site looking for specifics, but here is a fairly good analysis of what Medicare covers.....

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=42212


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2016)

That's right -- if I hadn't had the medicare and my medicare advantage plan I'd have been out of pocket somewhere in the neighborhood of $40,000 for my two new hips.  As it was, I paid out only somewhere around $350-$400 all together (copays).

As I said above, being without supplemental coverage is not a chance I'd take.  A catastrophic illness or accident can easily wipe you out, even with Medicare, especially at today's medical costs.   If you don't want to shell out extra bucks for a supplement, find yourself a good advantage plan (I have a wonderful one, but it's only available here) with no additional premium.


----------



## oldman (Jan 14, 2016)

IMO, it's not worth the risk going without the extra protection. I have used mine on occasions and it's really nice not having to pay the co-pay at doctor's and for tests that the doctor orders. I have had one overnight stay for observation and one stay of five days for having diverticulitis at the hospital and walked away owing -0-. I also had to have a broken bone in my hand surgically pinned and again, no charge, not even one thin dime as the man says.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2016)

Lon said:


> Good Luck--------don't get sick





QuickSilver said:


> Without the supplement, you would be responsible for a deductible of $1,288 for an inpatient hospital stay.. plus 20% of all your outpatient expenses.





oldman said:


> IMO, it's not worth the risk going without the extra protection. I have used mine on occasions and it's really nice not having to pay the co-pay at doctor's and for tests that the doctor orders. I have had one overnight stay for observation and one stay of five days for having diverticulitis at the hospital and walked away owing -0-. I also had to have a broken bone in my hand surgically pinned and again, no charge, not even one thin dime as the man says.



Welcome..

As all stated above YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR 20% OF DOCTOR/HOSPITAL STAYS!! That could be a lot of $$$$$$

Get Medi-Gap Insurance!!!


----------



## slclem (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments/information!  I am convinced now we need some type of supplemental coverage!  Thanks again!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi slclem and welcome to the forum.....here is a site that has medigap policies listed for each state and comparing them.

https://www.medicare.gov/find-a-plan/results/medigapresults/medigap-view-all-policies.aspx


----------



## slclem (Jan 14, 2016)

So, I am currently 67. I am working full time with health coverage.  At 65 I enrolled in Medicare Part A & B.  If I understand correctly, I should have not enrolled in Part B until retirement so I can not be denied by MediGap?  As a prostate cancer survivor (I had surgery 8/4/14) I might be denied MediGap?  I am 17 months post surgery with undetectable PSA indicating cancer free.  If MediGap is the way we decide to go, my wife needs Part A & B plus a MediGap plan when she turns 65 in October.  Then, I will try to obtain a MediGap policy in January?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 14, 2016)

I am 67...  I am still working full time... I have just told my employer that I will be retiring at the end of the year...  I already have Medicare Part A.. but do not use it as I have group insurance through my employer..  My husband will be 65 in November and will be give Part A...  We will BOTH start part B January 1st 2017   and we will both make sure we have a Medicare supplement...  buy the way.. my husband also has prostate cancer...  And we are not concerned about Medicare covering any treatment that may be necessary.


----------

